# SW Ohio Ice reports



## Salmonid

Hey folks, lets try to use this thread for us few loners in this part of the state to report ice fishing reports and depths /conditions at all the SW Ohio lakes including Kiser and CJ. 

Ill start by saying that i just checked my pond located 10 miles south of Rt 70, and the narrow half which gets ice first, was a solid 3" ( held my weight easily out a few feet) with a light crust on the top 1/4" from the snow melt today and the open area on my pond was more like 1.5", With highs tomorrrow around 36 and maybe some rain tomorrow, we will have to see what happens but if we make it through and get into next week, Ill be on it for sure by Wednesday, heck, if i had more time today i might have tried it close to shore.

Keep the reports going guys, id like to hear about anywhere in SW Ohio having good ice! I am ready.......

Salmonid


----------



## jugmaster

while we're talking about that area,does anyone ever try to ice fish stonelick or tycoon.


----------



## Tin Guppy

Fished my pond today 4miles east of Kiser 3.5 inchs same as yesterday 8 gills in a hour. Kind of slow, but atleast no :S


----------



## Salmonid

Nice report Tin, keep us in the loop up at Kiser, I like that lake but never had any luck through the ice there.

As far as Stonelick goes, I think someone ice fished it last year if I remember right, not sure but you might try a search, I assume your after some stray trout?

Salmonid


----------



## dinkbuster1

Salmonid said:


> Hey folks, lets try to use this thread for us few loners in this part of the state to report ice fishing reports and depths /conditions at all the SW Ohio lakes including Kiser and CJ.
> 
> Ill start by saying that i just checked my pond located 10 miles south of Rt 70, and the narrow half which gets ice first, was a solid 3" ( held my weight easily out a few feet) with a light crust on the top 1/4" from the snow melt today and the open area on my pond was more like 1.5", With highs tomorrrow around 36 and maybe some rain tomorrow, we will have to see what happens but if we make it through and get into next week, Ill be on it for sure by Wednesday, heck, if i had more time today i might have tried it close to shore.
> 
> Keep the reports going guys, id like to hear about anywhere in SW Ohio having good ice! I am ready.......
> 
> Salmonid


3 inches! wow! think this is the earliest i have seen safe ice in this area! man i need to hurry up and find me some new auger blades!


----------



## [email protected]

I had about 2.5"-3" yesterday. It was sketchy in spots and I wasn't in the mood for a swim so it was a short outing. I saw a few on the camera but only had two light bites (no live bait). 

Hopefully the water on top of the ice freezes and maybe we'll be back out on
Monday.


----------



## Tin Guppy

I didn't get out today, but talked to some guys coming off the east side of Kiser lake tonight and the ice was 5".


----------



## Bassnpro1

3.5" of ice Tuesday afternoon on a farm pond in springboro. Should be well over 4" after last night's ZERO.


----------



## fallen513

LMR frozen near the big river. LOL.


----------



## Bassnpro1

Here is a more detailed report on ice conditions. These are all Springboro area ponds.

Pond 1: Had 3" of solid ice off the dock. 1.6" ice where snow covered. 4.5" of ice where the snow was blown off.(3" black 1.5" melted snow/white ice) I've never seen a discrepancy this vast on a single pond. That snow sure does insulate the ice. I did fish for a bit on the corner where the snow had blown off and landed 6 small gils. Was good the see the Vex light up again!

Pond 2. Most of the snow looked to have blown off but this pond only had 2-2.5" of crappy ice. This pond also has the most runoff.

Pond 3: 3.5" of which .75" was white ice.


----------



## [email protected]

I'm sitting on my pond typing this message. I have 6" of clear ice. Near New Carlisle.


----------



## Hillbilly910

hoping to check rush run and acton tommorrow, unless somebody can save me a trip.
not planning on fishing, just hoping to see some ice, and how its coming along, we got a fair amount of snow today, big buzz kill for ice.

HB


----------



## Salmonid

I got out for about 45 minutes this afternoon on my pond, 5" of good ice, only drilled 1 hole since auger blades are in desperate need of replacement. anyways , fished about 8 ft of water, maybe 1 foot up give or take, seemed like if i slowly lifted jog/waxies up another foot or so after initial bite, the take was much better. Landed about 5-6 large breeder sized Golden Shiners, ( 7-8") , 4-5 tiny YOY blugills, another 2, 5-6" gills and 1 nice Hybrid gill around 8.5, and 2 nice red ears about 8". Felt good being out on solid ice!!

Glad to see as many tiny gills and especially the 2 red ears, they have not done that well so i was glad to see them. 

Hitting Indian tomorrow and then Kiser at some point over the weekend whenever [email protected] gets his hall pass....;^)

Its time to get on it folks!!

Salmonid


----------



## iam20fan

the kiser lake marina facebook page reports there is ice on the lake and a few people have been out on it. don't know how thick it is though


----------



## Tin Guppy

Fished Kiser Lake this afternoon the ice was 6 1/2" on the campground end,caught 6 gills 1keeper that went back. Watching the fish on the camera they would just nip at the tail of the spikes, there were times 4-5 gills would be watching the jig if I moved it they would back up. Also had 1 bass did the same thing.


----------



## Salmonid

Good report Tin!, hoping to get on Kiser this weekend. Met up with "Banker" from Icefishohio.com today up on Indian lake , ( buying his shanty) anyway he couldnt stay long so in about 90 minutes we managed about 15 gills/pumpkinseed sunfish, of which 3 would have been nice enough to keep. All released. Fish were taken on waxies and jigs in about 5 FOW, Nice meeting him and the ice was about 5" give or take. 

Mental note, I need to get LAZER auger, his cut like butter...

Salmonid


----------



## Hillbilly910

acton and rush run are both froze over
chopped one hole at boat ramp at acton, had 5-6 clear ice(very suprised)
chopped 2 at rush run, first hole was 4, next was 3. quite a bit of slush/water at rush run, id be very careful, nobody had been out at either best i could see.

both had similar snow cover 3-6"
might be fishing acton middle next week.

HB


----------



## wezer33

checked ice on c.c. no ice checked ice on cowan about 2 inch's. going to kiser sunday little bit of a drive from waynesville.:F


----------



## warden

Checked 2 ponds in southern Warren county today. Both showing 2.5 inches of ice. Keep an eye on the snow cover. Too much cover will cut oxygen levels. In 1977 and I978 many ponds lost fish.


----------



## [email protected]

I'll leave the full report to Salmonoid or Tin Guppy but here's the one your guys missed


----------



## Salmonid

Today, me and [email protected] ( Ryan) met up at Kiser, started shallow and kept working deeper, everyone in the upper 1/3 of the lake. at 1 time over 15 shanties out from the campgrounds. Then Tin Guppy ( Rusty) called me and said he was on his way, when he shopwed up we all talked about hit and miss spots as we hadnt had but 2 bites in the first few hrs, then we headed to a spot/area TinGuppy suggested and Ryan drilled a hole and dropped a camera and saw several fish so we parked 3 shanties on the area and over the next 3 hrs, managed 3 nice crappies including the 14+" in the picture below. and about 40 bluegills, Rusty kept about 15 of them and they were all nice 7-8.5 inchers. all caught on a multitude of things but mostly jigs and waxies or spikes. Ice was between 5-6+" everywhere we drilled but as always, follow someone elses tracks and always be careful!! 

Nice meeting you Rusty!! keep us in the loop how things are going up there!
Perhaps we could have a mini OGF ice outing there?? for us southern folks...

Salmonid


----------



## Tin Guppy

Was good to meet Salmonid and [email protected] at Kiser today, a couple of good guys even if they out fished me. Next time your up let me know, I try to hit the lake 2-3 times a week.


----------



## jkeeney20

Anyone know if rocky fork lake ever gets thick enough to ice fish, or has anyone ever ice fished it?


----------



## Intimidator

Salmonid said:


> Today, me and [email protected] ( Ryan) met up at Kiser, started shallow and kept working deeper, everyone in the upper 1/3 of the lake. at 1 time over 15 shanties out from the campgrounds. Then Tin Guppy ( Rusty) called me and said he was on his way, when he shopwed up we all talked about hit and miss spots as we hadnt had but 2 bites in the first few hrs, then we headed to a spot/area TinGuppy suggested and Ryan drilled a hole and dropped a camera and saw several fish so we parked 3 shanties on the area and over the next 3 hrs, managed 3 nice crappies including the 14+" in the picture below. and about 40 bluegills, Rusty kept about 15 of them and they were all nice 7-8.5 inchers. all caught on a multitude of things but mostly jigs and waxies or spikes. Ice was between 5-6+" everywhere we drilled but as always, follow someone elses tracks and always be careful!!
> 
> Nice meeting you Rusty!! keep us in the loop how things are going up there!
> Perhaps we could have a mini OGF ice outing there?? for us southern folks...
> 
> Salmonid



Congrats, to all you boys, sounds like you had fun and caught some nice fish...Very Nice


----------



## Salmonid

Hit my pond for about 2 hrs today with a ice fishing virgin, he loved it and is asking where to buy all the gear..LOL, anyways caught about 3 dozen gills between us, I got the 3 biggest ones between 9-9.5", real bruisers!! but had to go through a ton of yearling gills and big golden shiners to get them. Ice didnt seem quite as thick as last time but still around 5". I need to get out and shovel the 4" of snow off of the majority of it, ha ha, all fish on waxies with a few on pink spikes, all gills in about 7 FOW, near brushy cover, I am gonna try to hit somewhere local tomorrow like Possum creek maybe. Will post if I make it over there. 

Salmonid


----------



## Hillbilly910

pulled a small crappie and a short bass out of acton this evening. didnt stay over an hour, took very little gear. Ice was 4" clear with a little to an inch of snow ice here and there.
I avoided the wet areas, cant say if they froze up solid or not, the snow covered ice was good.
Didnt mark a ton of fish, but enough to get me back there, and with the full arsenal of gear next time. both fish caught on a W2 blue/chrome jiggin rap.

HB


----------



## Tin Guppy

Went to Kiser today 1 bite in 2 hours the fish would come in watch the jig if I moved it they took off. Yesterday I tried CJ Brown and got 6 crappy's, 4 keeper and 3 gills 1 keeper in 4 hours.


----------



## Salmonid

Hey Tin, you or anyone else interested in meeting up Sunday afternoon at CJ or Kiser?? Let me know. 
Salmonid


----------



## billybob7059

fished cj today by the dam. Notin doin. Ice was 3.5 -4 inches very clear.


----------



## Hillbilly910

fished indian and kiser today. Hit indian early, dandy perch and a nice crappie, and a whole gob of little white bass, bite shut off late morning. Played with some dink gills at long island for a couple hours and hit the road for kiser. Ice was 6-10"

Went in blind at kiser, so we did the most scientific thing possible, found the crowd, went to the middle and set up camp...LOL
Caught a slew of small to mid-sized gills, probably had 5-6 decent keepers,only kept one. My buddy lost a big crappie at the hole, and iced one small one.
Note on the harvested gill from kiser, it was full of worms, just an FYI. They wont hurt you, but if your squeamish, just a heads up. And i dont mean the black specks, actual yeller worms.(common in pond fish). Ice was 6"+

HB


----------



## Salmonid

Fished my pond for about 90 minutes this afternoon with Fishinfreak ( Randy B) and his friend who was new to ice fishing, everyone got a few gills, nothing to write home about, and the bite was pretty slow and then I had the pole about jerked out of my hand, after a tense 6-7 minutes, I landed this 24", almost 6 lb channel on a waxie and jig, pretty fun!!










Salmonid


----------



## triton189

I hit Kiser this morning and it was slow! I did manage to catch some dink bluegills in 8.5' FOW. I fished the old creek channel off the beach. Looking to try another different lake tomorrow. Has Indian turned on yet?


----------



## Tin Guppy

Fished CJ today 1 keeper crappie and 3 gills saw lots of gills on the camera big ones would look only little one's would bite. Ice was 6" at the dock I was at.


----------



## Salmonid

Met up with Dinkbuster today at one of the Dayton metroparks, Possum Creek. I was eager to try out my new ( used) vex and the first drop resulted in a nice black crappie, then 2 more over the next 15 minutes, all were between 10-11", and then i went dry for a few hrs and finally landed a tiny crappie while Dinkbuster managed a nice rainbow of about 1.5 lbs. He also hooked what we presumed was a big catfish as it peeled off line then pulled free, bummer..... anyways ice was mostly around 5" but at least one spot was more like 3" so still need to be careful out there. All fish came on jigs and waxies or spikes and all were close to the bottom in deeper water.

Salmonid


----------



## Tin Guppy

Went to CJ today and took BuckIfan 09 on his first ice fishing trip. We started out on the docks catching dinks then moved out, ending up keeping 20-25 gills & 5-6 crappie biggest 12 1/4". BuckIfan was leary of the clear ice,but said he would go again.


----------



## Tin Guppy

Went to CJ this morning nobody in the marina checked the ice some was 5" some was 3" very clear. I got 8 keeper crappie & 5 gills and a bunch of dinks left at 5:45 pm at least the fish were biting.


----------



## Intimidator

Tin Guppy said:


> Went to CJ this morning nobody in the marina checked the ice some was 5" some was 3" very clear. I got 8 keeper crappie & 5 gills and a bunch of dinks left at 5:45 pm at least the fish were biting.


Hey Rusty, isn't the Ice that is clear suppose to be better for the lake than snow covered or "frosted" ice....I thought I read that somewhere but I can't remember the reasoning Brent


----------



## Tin Guppy

Went to Kiser this evening and the gills were biting also got 1 9" perch, the ice was 6" but there was a small open area out from the beach so be careful. And yes Intimidator clear ice is stronger it just spooks newbies.


----------



## pomiller72

Tin Guppy said:


> Went to Kiser this evening and the gills were biting also got 1 9" perch, the ice was 6" but there was a small open area out from the beach so be careful. And yes Intimidator clear ice is stronger it just spooks newbies.


lol....i was there yesterday and I went out from where the bait shop was. We were walking a towards the left side of the group and seen that fault line crack in the lake and seen some water moving as walked...we turned faster than a rabbit and went back toward the pack of shantys...lol


----------



## dinkbuster1

went by eastwood lake (old Hydrobowl lake off rt.4) yesterday. about half the lake thawed out last week and re-froze with only skim ice by 1-9-11. if snow comes and covers it it will have areas with 3 inches and others with only .5-1inch. there was a lot of open water there also at the front of the lake


----------



## Hillbilly910

fished rush run today for a few hours.
snow covered ice was 3" clear, some sag(not a good thing), grey ice, or the slushy areas that re-froze are 5-6", with 3" of that clear(good).
Fishing was typical rush run, slow to non-existent. Landed 1 keeper gill and a couple runts, saw 1 trout caught, heard of a couple other. Probably 7-8 anglers out, most out in front of the boat launch area, i went back in the timber on the north end.

Swung by acton on the way home, and made the hike out to the pier(road is closed to drive down to it).
ice is great there, 5-6" clear, and grey ice is 6-7". Marked a few in 10-12fow, had a few lite bites, didnt conect with any fish.
Only stayed a few minutes, was sleeting on me something fierce, could'nt see my graph, called it a day.

Hoping to make a trip to the east side(acton) very soon(depending on weather), if interested let me know, gonna find the eye pattern on that lake, or die of old age trying.

HB


----------



## Tin Guppy

Went to CJ this morning 7-8" of ice no fish marked some but no takers. This afternoon I went to Kiser 6" of ice only got 3 gills.


----------



## fishdealer04

Anyone been to Possum creek latley? Thinking of hitting it on Friday.


----------



## Salmonid

I havent been there in about 2 weeks, Im sure Ice is good though. Fished my pond yesterday afernoon, 5" of good ice, got 4 crappies from 9-10.75" and had to work my butt off for a dozen dink gills and a few big golden shiners. I plan to hit another local pond this afternoon, let me know if you for sure are gonna hit Possum on Friday, I could meet you a little later around 1 probably. 

Salmonid


----------



## young-gun-fisher

So I am new to the hard water scene. I have been ice only a few times at lake loramie and a few ponds and have done decent. I am currently in Oxford and am curious where some of the best ice fishing spots are??? I am also looking for an auger but have been unable to find one at gander or bass pro. Thanks in advance for any help!!!!


----------



## fishdealer04

Got skunked at Possum creek on Friday. Nice and cold out probably -8 with the wind. Lots of snow on the ice. Ice was averaging around 3 inches all over couple places were 4 inches. Some slush under certain parts with the snow on it. Possibly trying it again on Monday, unless I decide to take the boat out on the river...

Anyone doing any good ice fishing anywhere else around here?


----------



## Salmonid

Brian, we are now in what is called "Mid Season Ice" and that means a slow bite, the water temps are 33 all over and the fishies are at there slowest motabilism. Early Ice is the best bite, then late ice is always strong since spring is coming. I fished a local park pond the other day, also only had 3.5-4" under alot of snow, pulled a dozen little dins and a small crappie but was happy for the first time I had fished it, I am headed out here ina few minutes to get back to the lake where I did well on bluegills and bass last week. Hopefully have a good report!

Salmonid


----------



## young-gun-fisher

I went to a pond and caught one decent size bass and the ice was about 4-5" thick and then went to Acton lake and the ice there was around 6" on the north end of the lake with no luck. Does anybody have any suggestions on where to fish at on Acton or Rush Run lake or what type of baits are working?


----------



## Hillbilly910

i have fished the dam area of acton quite a bit. We caught a ton of small crappie, this was early ice. have never iced anything quality out of acton. Im still working on patterning the lake. The east side of the lake is where im trying to get, i just dont like the hike to get there.
Have never done any good on the north end. Have caught some small gills just out from the sugar beach pier(11-13fow).

Just saw you mentioned rush run. Its a tough place to ice fish, unless your completely bored, id avoid it. I spent several hours to catch 2 fish last i was there.

HB


----------



## Hillbilly910

i will be out at acton tommorrow young-gun. red/black GMC(IN plates) will be parked north-east of the bridge. I'll be hiking through the woods to the ice, will be fishing east side of the lake. Might be alot of walking involved, fair warning.

HB


----------



## young-gun-fisher

I was thinking about hitting it up the morning of the 27th. I have work at 11am so I won't be out too long, but I would be out in a red gmc with ohio plates--hope to see you there!


----------



## triton189

I fished Alum yesterday afternoon from 3:00-6:00 pm. Caught a few crappie, Bluegill, & some white bass. One of the white bass was nice! Fish were caught on Red Spikes. Plan on hitting Kiser tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Hillbilly910

young-gun, try south of the beach, at the duck blind.
actualy found some decent fish this evening. If i go, i will be back out there, dunno bout morning shift, got some late nite priorities(gambling).
You'll see my search holes there, only fished one...

HB


----------



## Tin Guppy

Fished Kiser today 9:00 am -1:00 pm 1 bite no fish. Marked a few fish but could not get them to bite. Ice was 5-8" one hole water keep coming up on ice and as I walked away air bubbles came up.


----------



## trailbreaker

anyone fish indian lake.. heard parts of it was frozen


----------



## young-gun-fisher

Hillbilly, I tried acton today by both piers and nothing was happening. The ice was about 8 inches thick everywhere I went but I ended up with a big ole :S


----------



## Hillbilly910

yeah after the last post, went beack next afternoon and caught 4 dink gills...very weird season. 
Just a heads up, if you didnt notice, couple guys still goose hunting there.

HB


----------



## trailbreaker

young-gun-fisher said:


> Hillbilly, I tried acton today by both piers and nothing was happening. The ice was about 8 inches thick everywhere I went but I ended up with a big ole :S



i was told that acton can and can not be safe.. when i was hunting last year i didn't see no one on the lake


----------



## Hillbilly910

any lake with current can cause unsafe ice conditions. I think most folks have called the office, and been warned/scared off, and dont go. As long as water conditions are stable, general ice fishing saftey applies, but rapidly rising or worse, falling water levels can cause dangerous ice conditions. I have never seen this on acton, but have on larger flood control lakes, they drop the water, and 6"s of ice is as fragile as skim.

Chances on any given year of seein somebody icefishing there is slim to none, and if you do see somebody, its probably me...LOL


----------



## green coyote

New to the forum. Thought this would be the best way to check conditions without having to drive there. So, if anyone has been to kaiser lake lately any information would be appriciated. Thanks.


----------



## trailbreaker

bought an ice rod last year never had a chance to use it. i hope to next month


----------



## Hillbilly910

Green yote, ive been told it 5"-7" might be more now, fishin has been slo there(it have everywhere actually). Thats second hand info, but reliable.

HB


----------



## green coyote

Thanks for the info hillbilly. Went out yesterday evening to kaiser, and like you said there was 6 inches every hole we drilled and fishing was a little slow throughout the night. Caught what we needed to and had a good time doing it. Can't ask for too much more. We'll see how long the ice lasts for us this year.


----------



## Hillbilly910

found some more keeper crappie at acton this evening. Minor structre,5-8fow.
Nothing huge, and alot dink gills. Ice was 10-12", mostly closer to 12". 8 minute hike to the spot(crossed the lake), going back tommorrow, but the hike will be more like 20 minutes.

HB


----------



## young-gun-fisher

Hey Hillbilly, were you on the south side of the lake again or did you try one of the piers? I haven't been out there lately and not sure when I will get another chance to hit it up. Good luck to you.


----------



## slabdaddy

I was thinking of going to acton lake was wanting to know if anyone knew what the ice was like if you can help it would be nice thanks


----------



## Hillbilly910

ice is 8+ thick, most places are closer to 10" Fished for 3 hours tonight, brought home 6 crappies(nice ones too), probably 10 little crappies and id say as many gills.
Young-gun, if you go to the beach, south end, you'll see my tracks, im crossing the lake.
I fished both piers couples days ago and zero'd.
Ice is fine if you follow my tracks out. I went south on the east side, and ran into heavy snow ice (4-6" of soft ice with 2-3" hard clear), and headed back. 
Drop me a PM if you(or anybody else) wanna go this week some evening.

HB:G


----------



## slabdaddy

well on my way out the door going to acton wish me luck lol will let you guys know what happens and dont forget any day fishing is better then any day working


----------



## young-gun-fisher

Hillbilly and slabdaddy, I plan on fishing at acton on Friday around 3:30 or so until it gets dark. If anybody goes before that let me know how you do, if not it would be nice to maybe actually see someone else out on the hardwater for once


----------



## trailbreaker

i'm heading there fri if anyone sees a black GMC canyon it will be me
cb antenna on top.. might go morning or afternoon their saying it's gonna be in the upper 40's sun and monday


----------



## Hillbilly910

i'll be there, across the lake from the beach. Im guessing around noon or so.

HB


----------



## trailbreaker

Hillbilly910 said:


> i'll be there, across the lake from the beach. Im guessing around noon or so.
> 
> HB



mind if i fish near ya.. don't have an auger might go to BPS and get some waxies


----------



## Hillbilly910

more than welcome, i tend to drill alot of holes...actually a whole lot of holes.
Wax worm on a 1/64th-1/80th ounce jig is basicly all i ever use for panfish.
Red/Black GMC parked on south lot of the beach(pet beach area).

HB


----------



## trailbreaker

Hillbilly910 said:


> more than welcome, i tend to drill alot of holes...actually a whole lot of holes.
> Wax worm on a 1/64th-1/80th ounce jig is basicly all i ever use for panfish.
> Red/Black GMC parked on south lot of the beach(pet beach area).
> 
> HB



i'll look for it.. i forgot my bait


----------



## Hillbilly910

i am talking about friday by the way

HB


----------



## trailbreaker

Hillbilly910 said:


> i am talking about friday by the way
> 
> HB



i know.. when i got my ice rod last year came with a free jig


----------



## slabdaddy

i was out there on tuesday and got 10 crappie keepers and 8 bluegills it was very cold with the wind bit was a little slow i got them by BSC i am planning on going sunday let me know if anyone plans on going


----------



## young-gun-fisher

sorry but im not sure what BSC is.....


----------



## trailbreaker

i was gonna go today but the plumber stayed til 2 i'll wait til the lakes thaw


----------



## Hillbilly910

Bluegill bite was HOT this afternoon. I dont know how many good gills i threw back today. Put 4 good crappies on the ice. Was the best afternoon ive had there. Also caught a decent channel cat and a short bass.
Nice to meet you young-gun, starting to think i might make it back out sunday.

HB


----------



## Hillbilly910

also unsure of BSC...

HB:G


----------



## ROCKS

Hillbilly910 said:


> also unsure of BSC...
> 
> HB:G


Is there a Boy Scout Camp in the area?


----------



## young-gun-fisher

I caught only a few after you left HB and by the way nice to meet you too. I do believe I am going back on Sunday around 12 or so after I go to church. There is a few cabins in the area around acton but I'm not sure if they use them for boy scouts or not..... I am going to try to park back by those cabins and walk down the hill to that bank instead of walking across the lake, it should be a lot shorter of a walk.


----------



## Hillbilly910

technically speaking,only campers are aloud in that area young-gun(i already checked with the office), i aint gonna say what would happen if you do park there, but since i have out-of-state tags, i aint gonna take my chances, i'll just make the hike. Same place sunday, unless we figure out what the BSC is between now and then. Most likely be out well before noon(with a buddy), stay till dark or so.(got a funny feelin those guys who were there with me will be back again as well, can you blame them?)
If you could have been there around 1pm, you'd have left with a bucket full of gills. I got home and checked out my bait puck...i had one dead wax worm left...started with 60+....(and was catching 5-6 fish per bait)
(my name is Jason by the way, but i honestly and sincerely go by hillbilly)
If i run into you again, i'll be sure and give your a free tour of the world of electronics on the ice...we'll just see how fast you get your sonar unit rigged up.

HB:G
P.s my best guess is "Sugar Camp", last 2 letters in the BSC, ive heard old timers refer to it as that...for us that would be around the pier area,south of the beach.


----------



## trailbreaker

jason your right that place down by the pier is sugar camp


----------



## triton189

The perch bite has started at Kiser. Picked up 9 real jumbos on Friday. They were full of eggs. Same spot I caught them two years ago. I didn't get into them like this last year. Plan on hitting it again on Monday.


----------



## Hillbilly910

going to a private lake in IN tommorrow, good luck guys, and be safe.

HB


----------



## Salmonid

Fished CJ Brown for a few hrs today with [email protected], fished near the dam, and tried water from 12, 17,25,30 and 47 FOW, marked a few fish that were curious but wouldnt hit and landed a 9" crappie at the 17FOW hole, had a few tiny pecks but all were misses. Fish not very active today, Ryan had one on but lost if halfway up, and I believe we did as good or better then everyone else around that are we had talked to. Probably should have headed for more shallow water today?? Anyon else do any good today? I talked to TinGuppy at the ramp for a while and he had a slow day as well.

Salmonid


----------

